# Pregnant but low HCG



## Vic2013 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am 43 (almost 44) and the mother of one 5 year-old-daughter conceived naturally. We're trying for another one. I had an IUI on 12/12/12 after using Gonal-F and getting 2 perhaps 3 follicles / mature eggs. Did a home pregnancy test 12/25 that was negative but a blood test the next day showed HCg of 9 - pregnant. The doctor was very negative, saying it was low. 48 hours later it was 17, 5 days later 182. Yesterday, 48 hours later 339, not doubled and still very low. My doctor is being very pessimistic and saying he is certain it is an abnormal pregnancy. I am taking progesterone and feel very tired. It hasn't even been 5 weeks since my LMP but I am worried that the levels are rising too slowly. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this. Thanks...


----------



## Tenk (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't think it's very nice of your Dr to be negative about this experience. It's your body and your baby!!! I don't think anyone here has ever had textbook HCG levels and rises and I would continue taking the progesterone and keep asking for your levels to be checked (switch Dr's or try to ignore him, maybe?) and ask for an ultrasound around 6w because that's typically when a gestational sac and fetal pole can be seen. Hugs to you mama!!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Your numbers are rising and doubling consistently. I think there was a discussion on here somewhere recently that doubling times can be more than 48 hours and still be healthy so I wouldn't give up hope. Hang in there! Check out this website for a range of beta #'s by days past ovulation. They also have a place where you can plug in your own numbers and see how quickly they are doubling. Sending sticky vibes your way!


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

i would not worry right now my daughters levels did not double like they should have and they told me i would losses her but she is her and healthly 8 year old


----------

